# qS plaques



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you want to order your own qS plaque with your own qS build number on it contact Dan at [email protected]
Pics of mine cost £20 each 








The other item is a key ring he is also thinking of making


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone ordered a plaque yet :?:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not yet. But I will.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Did try but as yet have never had a reply - sadly as I like the plaque.
Will email again and update.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

FRAX said:


> Did try but as yet have never had a reply - sadly as I like the plaque.
> Will email again and update.


Are you emailing the address in my first post :?:


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Yellow
I have now emailed the address in both your posts, cut and paist so must be right, as yet still no reply.
Checked my spam box as well. 
Did you have a word with Dan.
I can pay you if that helps.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

FRAX said:


> Hi Yellow
> I have now emailed the address in both your posts, cut and paist so must be right, as yet still no reply.
> Checked my spam box as well.
> Did you have a word with Dan.
> I can pay you if that helps.


PM me your email and I will pass it on to him


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Dan contacted me today thanks to Yellow, think the problem must have been with my email.
Money sent and order placed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Anyone else want one of these


----------



## K_TT (Nov 17, 2014)

Just emailed him to get my one.

Excited.

No. 0065


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bump for Sav


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Bump for Sav


Thanks, just e-mailed him


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAVTT240 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Bump for Sav
> ...


  I've dropped him a PM on the 25th anni forum


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

I have just emailed him, I will let you know how it goes.
Cheers Andy


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Had an email back and paid, so should have it soon.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Received my qs plaque this morning.
Looks good I think


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

noidea said:


> Received my qs plaque this morning.
> Looks good I think


 8) defo a nice touch on the qS


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 24, 2016)

Are plaques still available ?

QS 1049 black on black


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes mate contact him on his email any problems let me know


----------

